# Raffia Grass on Layout Blind



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Raffia Grass on Layout Blind

Postby baseball_guy_99 » Tue Jan 03, 2012 4:19 pm
Me and the fiance had to run into Michael's (small arts and crafts store) yesterday and I saw some raffia grass. $5 for 8oz...so I thought what the hey and picked up 3 bundles. I had zip ties laying around. So when I got home, I went to town.

When I got all the grass put on, it was way to bright and shiny for my liking so I grabbed a can of rustoleum camo brown and sprayed it down to darken it up a bit. I used a small hand rake to fluff the grass and misted it some more.

I probably could have used 1 more package, but this gives me some room to put natural vegetation on there.

BTW I have an Avery Ground Force Blind.

This is how it started...I pulled most of the old stuff that I had on there, off.



This is about 3/4 of the way through...




This is the finished product, with the spray paint applied.





I mainly did this to get the idea if I would like it on my boat blind...I think I will be using it for my boat blind.

I forgot to snap a picture of it in the field today, but it blended in nicely to the corn stubble/grass patches.


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks natural, good job.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 9, 2012)

Jim said:


> Looks natural, good job.


I agree with Jim. Looks very good.


----------



## Triplecreek (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good i need to do the same to my blind.


----------

